# Problem with RRS LCF-54 (replacement foot 100-400 II)



## RGF (Oct 21, 2016)

I have the RRS LCF-54 which is the replacement foot for the 100-400 II.

On my Canon 1Dx Mark II, I can not spin the lens (with the camera attached) freely around the tripod collar. At one position the rear of the foot hits the hand grip.

Is there a work around here? Has RRS been of any help to anyone?

Any good alternatives to the LCF-54 other than using the original Canon foot and a plate?

Thanks


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a similar issue with my 5DIII. I can spin the camera around, but just barely. I had tried side-mounting the lens into my RRS gimbal head, but that is not going to work well with this lens. Probably going to get the RRS PG-CC cradle to mount the lens from underneath, so that turning the lens to portrait won't interfere with the lens foot.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 21, 2016)

First line of action should be to contact RRS. They are a top notch organization with top notch products. I have a hard time believing they would not make this situation right.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2016)

Funny enough, I had not noticed. I only twist it to portrait, with the shutter button up, which creates no problem. It is when I twist it 360 degrees it (barely) touches the handgrip. It is a no-problem issue for me.

However, RRS is a very responsive company, so I´d make them aware of it, if it is a problem for you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2016)

Since they made the foot long before the 1DX MK II, they probable could not know of the issue years in advance.

I'd indeed contact them, they are probably working on a redesign. If you just purchased it, they should fix or let you return it.

I think that I read somewhere that the Kirk is a bit better foot in many users opinions, but I'd double check first.


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2016)

RGF said:


> I have the RRS LCF-54 which is the replacement foot for the 100-400 II.
> 
> On my Canon 1Dx Mark II, I can not spin the lens (with the camera attached) freely around the tripod collar. At one position the rear of the foot hits the hand grip.
> 
> ...




Found some info on the subject. Maybe it will help in case you need / want to go for an alternative:


http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1426176


----------

